# Whose Club is it Anyway?



## Flareth (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes...a cheesy title, I know. This club is for fans of the show Whose Line is it Anyway (doesn't matter if it's the US or UK version you like). Truthfully, I've only really seen the US version, so I gave a co-owner spot to someone who has seen the UK version. We've talked it over and she is okay to be co-owner...

The co-owner is.....Dannichu! :D

Question of the Now:

*Whose your favorite person on the show(s)?*

As you have heard, I've only really seen the US show. I've seen some clips of the UK version but not a lot. 

Here's my top three:

1. Colin Mochrie (As you can tell by my my avatar and sig...)
2. Ryan Stiles (He comes at a close second. He and Colin work together really well.)
3. Wayne Brady/ Greg Proops (Wayne: He gives me a few good laughs and he's also a great singer. Greg: I just find him funny, but not as funny as Colin or Ryan.)

*Member list*

1. Flareth (Owner)
2. Dannichu (Co-owner)
3. Exo-Raikou
4. Lord Shyguy
5. PK Blue
6. Zora of Termina
7. Animorph


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, I really love Ryan and Colin, too, and enjoy their banter very muchly (who doesn't?). I also adore Greg (I've met him and he's lovely), and, from the UK version, Clive Anderson, Steve Frost, Paul Merton and Josie Lawrence (also lovely) are also fantastic <3

I've just gone and looked up some of the special guest they've had on WL and, oh god, I want to see the eps with Hugh Laurie, Dawn French and Julian Clary in X3


----------



## Flareth (Nov 26, 2009)

You've met Greg? That's so cool!

And Hugh Laurie on Whose Line? That's just epic. :D I now might have to search that up....


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd like to join, as I am a huge Whose Line fan. My favorites would be a tie of Colin and Ryan (the latter reminding me of Kramer from Seinfeld) partly because of Scens from a Hats that are "unpopular" topics (men that women don't seem to go for, for example) and they'll just walk on stage and stand there for a while; and Wayne at a close second.

My favorite segment is definetley Scenes from a hat, in particular one with Robin Williams. If I can find it, I'll upload the video link.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 29, 2009)

No need to find it, I got it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz8ZEYpv_ew

But yes, welcome to the club! :D


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 30, 2009)

I was skimming IMDb earlier, and I came across A truckload of quotes from the show

Some of my favorite quotes that I found include:

Ryan Stiles: [Narrate-Barbershop-about Colin] I knew he wasn't here for a haircut. Though, if he was, it wasn't going to take that long. 

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] Bad causes to raise money for.
Ryan Stiles: Give Drew Carey a third show? Anyone? 

Colin Mochrie: [Drew and Ryan are fighting] Hey, make fun of the bald guy!
[audience laughs]
Colin Mochrie: I'll be your lighting rod of hate!
Drew Carey: Well, since you said so, this next game is going to feature Ryan and Baldy... 

Ryan Stiles: [Song Titles] What's New, Pussycat?
Colin Mochrie: [Whispering] When you Wish Upon a Star
Ryan Stiles: [Points down] Blue Suede Shoes
Colin Mochrie: Nice pants. 

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] "World's worst catchphrases."
Colin Mochrie: Nieieieeieieiiice pants! 

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] Bad first lines of medical ads
Colin Mochrie: Ever wonder how food becomes poo?
Greg Proops: Been Decapitated Recently? 

[Scenes from a hat: If famous celebrities landed on the moon]
Brad Sherwood: That's one small step for man, but one giant leap for me, Brad Sherwood.
Drew Carey: [as Brad sets off-stage] Sorry, I said "famous celebrities."
Brad Sherwood: Oh, sorry.
Brad Sherwood: [short pause, then Brad starts whining] That was mean! 

Ryan Stiles: [songs of the motorcycle] Hi.
Colin Mochrie: Hi...
Ryan Stiles: How are you?
Colin Mochrie: I'm fine...
Ryan Stiles: We don't know what you're watching. So we're not going to tell you we're going to return you to it.
Colin Mochrie: We... we're watching animal porn! uh
[realizes what said and covers his face briefly. Buzz]
Colin Mochrie: Mary Had a Little Lamb in just a little sec...
Audience members: [Buzz. the audience members, Drew Wayne and Jeff start to laugh. Close up on Colin]
Colin Mochrie: I'm sorry, I apologize.
Ryan Stiles: [laughing continues] He's so happy about it! "We watching animal porn!" 

Colin Mochrie: This just in: Beverly Hills 90210, Cleveland Browns 3. 

Drew Carey: Occupations where breaking into song is discouraged.
Ryan Stiles: [pantomimes putting Colin into the electric chair] We're... gonna... Fry you this morning, fry you this morning!
Wayne Brady: [goes up with Jeff] I'm sorry, but your husband... Isn't gonna make it isn't gonna make it, no, ain't gonna make it, isn't gonna make it...
Jeff Bryan Davis: [continuing] Isn't gonna make it!
Colin Mochrie: [mimes trapping himself in a box] I'm a MIME! 

Greg Proops: [Improbable Mission] This message will self-destruct... now - BOOM!

[playing scenes from a hat]
Drew Carey: Trying to look cool while doing uncool things.
[Wayne walks out and imitates pressing the buzzer] 

Drew Carey: Things to say that will always start a fight.
Ryan Stiles: You guys wanna fight?

[during press conference - Colin is Santa going on retirement]
Brad Sherwood: What about all the people you'll disappoint?
Colin Mochrie: Screw them.

Colin Mochrie: Oh, those frustrating banana peels! How do you get them off.
[buzz]
Colin Mochrie: [goes back up] Oh, those frustrating Gerbil Skins...

Ryan Stiles: [Drew just fell off the World's Worst step] Hi, I'm Drew Carey, and I'm going to teach you how to walk backwards. First you...
[Buzz]

And those were just what I found in ten minutes


----------



## Flareth (Nov 30, 2009)

I know. This show is the funniest thing ever.

Also, today is Colin Mochrie's birthday. He turns 52, I think....but I know for certain it's his birthday.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like to join! Whose Line is it Anyway is awesome. :D


----------



## Flareth (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club. For you US folks, Whose Line shows late at night on most weekdays on ABC Family. I can't really specify what time really, since different time zones etc....


----------



## PK (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man, i love this show. I got to see Ryan and Greg Proops live. It was great.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 1, 2009)

Everyone is added, by the way.

And PK, that's just awesome. What'd they do?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2009)

> I knew he wasn't here for a haircut. Though, if he was, it wasn't going to take that long.


Ahaha, Colin hair-jokes never, _ever_ get old. XD

Yeah, I've seen Greg perform live, too. If you're ever in London and over eighteen, you absolutely have to check out The Comedy Store Players; it's like WLIIA only with a smaller audience and they don't have to censor anything for TV. And loads of the people that perform there are from the UK version of WL and it's just so, so good. I've been three times and love it; my best friend lives in London and has been nearly sixty times. 

I miss having whichever TV channel it was that showed Whose Line seemingly endlessly D:


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 4, 2009)

Flareth said:


> No need to find it, I got it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz8ZEYpv_ew


This was hilarious. I was crying because I was laughing so hard. XD


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 4, 2009)

Whose Line Inside Joke- Hitler

Certainly one of the funnier episodes. The person who posts these has a whole collection of Inside Jokes and best moments


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 4, 2009)

I think the 'Meow' one is pretty good.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 6, 2009)

I really love this Scenes from a Hat

And this one  as well...Oh, and this one


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 6, 2009)

LET ME IN LET ME IN LET ME IN

Hot damn if I had to choose a favorite person... I couldn't xD
But I definitely have a few favorite scenes.

Such as this game of Bartender.
And the Nice Pants thing.
And "How does food become poo".


----------



## Flareth (Dec 6, 2009)

Of course you are allowed to join, Zora. :D 

I seriously love this Bartender, though.

I ONCE HAD AN AFRO! xD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 8, 2009)

Sessions, French, Fry & Henry. How epic is this?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 9, 2009)

More quotes for the club:

[interviewing Santa]
Brad Sherwood: What about all of you animal friends?
Colin Mochrie: Animal friends are just there to be animal friends, if they can't handle being a carpet.
[the audience gasps]
Colin Mochrie: I may have said too much. 

Colin Mochrie: I believe it was Shakespeare who said, "All the world's a stage, and you're crap!" 

Drew Carey: Ryan, you are looking for a virgin to sacrifice to appease the gods. If you come near me, I'll kill you. 

Drew Carey: [giving hints to Greg that the answer for Colin's "party quirk" includes gravity] What holds you to the Earth?
Greg Proops: Why, my love for you, Drew. 

Drew Carey: Now let's go on to a game called "African Chant". As we know, Africa's a big country...
[Greg starts laughing]
Greg Proops: Or a *continent*, if you're a geographer. 

Colin Mochrie: The Beatles! Rolling Stones! Barbra Streisand! Bruce Springsteen! These are just some of the people who threatened to sue if we used their songs. 

Drew Carey: What penguins are really thinking?
Wayne Brady: Does this tux make me look fat?
Ryan Stiles: Geez... it's cold!
Colin Mochrie: One day I'll get that Batman! 

Drew Carey: A lot of people forget that on the Drew Carey show, Ryan and I have been totally naked.
Ryan Stiles: Of course, some of us needed a wide ankle lens.
Drew Carey: And some of us needed a zoom. 

Drew Carey: [for Scenes from a Hat] Here we go!
[pause]
Drew Carey: Lines from Drew Carey's diary.
Ryan Stiles: "Dear Diary, Ryan looked at me again today... how I wish that I were sitting on his lap and not behind that desk..."
[buzzer]
Ryan Stiles: "Dear Diary, when will people find out I'm not a man?"
[buzzer]
Drew Carey: "What our audience is thinking".
Ryan Stiles: ...I wonder if that's all true?
[buzzer and laughter] 

Colin Mochrie: You know, for as long as I can remember, I've had memories. 

Colin Mochrie: [Whose Line- The Alamo] Give me your knife, grab that rock. When I give the signal we're going to yell out the worst sounding battle cry ever. Ready?
Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie: [They read the card] SHUT UP AND TOUCH THE MONKEY! 

Brad Sherwood: [as a drill sergeant, to Wayne, Ryan and Colin] I just wanna stand here and stare at my privates! 

Ryan Stiles: [scenes from a hat, latin american sports anouncers on their day off] I'll have a cheeseburger, two large fries and a COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!
[buzz]
Ryan Stiles: [returns to stage] You forgot my COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!
[buzz]
Ryan Stiles: [returning] Where the hell is my COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE? 

[Two-Line Vocabulary]
Ryan Stiles: What do I look like?
Colin Mochrie: I'll tell you what you look like: A big stick with a big nose! 

Drew Carey: [playing Scenes from a Hat] "People you wish would just shut up..."
Wayne Brady: [steps out] People you wish would just shut up...
Greg Proops: I'm Alex Trebek, and this is Jeopardy.
[Buzz]
Greg Proops: Oh, I'm sorry, that buzz was too late. 

Chip Esten: [Drunk Mother Hoedown] Well, I knew Colin's mother / And let me tell you the truth / When she was nursing Colin / Her milk was 90 proof / She tried to kick the habit / She didn't know what to do / But if your baby looked like that / Then you'd be drinking too. 

Colin Mochrie: My mother drinks a lot, I know that isn't strange/But her behavior gets very strange./She acts like she's from somewhere else, maybe like Venus./Oh, by the way, Chip has a little penis. 

Drew Carey: [playing scenes from a hat] What Robin Williams is really thinking.
Robin Williams: I have a career, what the hell am I doing here? 

Ryan Stiles: [singing the gambling hoedown] I just heard that Vegas just went broke./Apparently it all happened cause of one single bloke./I never thought that they'd ever see this day... /... but that's what happens when Drew Carey eats buffet!
[Drew Carey then attempts to punch Ryan] 

Drew Carey: [Scenes From A Hat] Inappropriate anecdotes told on a celebrity talk show.
Wayne Brady: [laughter] ... no, so I left the body in the trunk, and everyone is like, "Ooh, what's that smell"?
[buzz]
Colin Mochrie: ...so, things are tough, I'm a big ho. And...
[buzz]
Robin Williams: ...so I said: "Get off me grandma, I'm done"!
[buzz]
Wayne Brady: ...so, I'm looking through the window, and there's Robin and his grandma, and I'm like...
[buzz]
Ryan Stiles: ...anyway, long story short,
[pointing at his wedding ring]
Ryan Stiles: this is the stone I passed! 

[Scenes From a Hat - "Weird things to hear from the voices in your head"]
Ryan Stiles: Just cut one brake line and you could be sitting behind that desk... 

[Scenes from a Hat - The title for Drew Carey's second book]
Colin Mochrie: [pretending to read the book's cover; referring to when Drew Carey referred to Africa as a country] The difference between continents and countries. 

[Improbable Mission: Colin and Ryan are asked to do the grocery shopping for the Prime Minister of Eat-all-you-can]
Colin Mochrie: Wow! The Prime Minister of Eat-all-you-can.
Ryan Stiles: We have a picture of him on our wall.
[He points to Drew] 

Drew Carey: Confusing battle cries.
Wayne Brady: Hurt you!
Ryan Stiles: Don't shoot until you see the whites!
Colin Mochrie: Give me liberty, or a bran muffin!
Colin Mochrie: Get my brown pants!
Wayne Brady: Every last one of us will defend the alamo, right?
[looks behind him, sees nothing]
Wayne Brady: What the hell? 

Greg Proops: [playing scenes from a hat with worst state mottos] Mississippi: We do too have all our teeth!
Colin Mochrie: Miami: The land time remembered.
Drew Carey: Miami's a city.
Colin Mochrie: Flordia: Not to be confused with Miami.
Ryan Stiles: Montana: How fast can you drive?
Ryan Stiles: Utah welcomes you and your wives
Greg Proops: Texas: Capital Punishment rocks!
Drew Carey: Couldn't agree more! 

Ryan Stiles: [Newsflash-nuclear testing site] Colin, I was told that when you first came here, you had hair!
Colin Mochrie: Yeah, well what do you mean by that,Stick Boy! 

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] Versions of hell, other than eternal flame.
Ryan Stiles: Okay, that's a thousand points for Colin, it's time for Hoedown.
Colin Mochrie: Let's hear that Yentl soundtrack one more time!
[when no one laughs, he does his "Lightning Rod of Hate" signal]
Wayne Brady: Mississippi, I'm still in Mississippi!
Greg Proops: Mississippi, *I'm* still in Mississippi!

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] Bad topics to open a conversation with.
Colin Mochrie: [to Ryan] What color's your poo first thing in the morning?

Drew Carey: [Scenes from a hat] Things that make the audience boo!
Ryan Stiles: [to Colin] What color's *Your* poo when you wake up...
[BOO]
Jeff Bryan Davis: The eggs are getting ready, now after we're done fileting the Baby Seal...
[BOO!]
Ryan Stiles: You wait until a car comes, then push the old lady...
[mixed boos and appaluse]
Ryan Stiles: I was waiting for appaluse there!
Jeff Bryan Davis: And the winner of this year's Best Actor Oscar is... Keanu Reeves!
[BOOOOOOO] 

Drew Carey: Announcements made over Hell's PA system.
Ryan Stiles: Attention. Will the owner of a Pinto, lisencse plate number...
Wayne Brady: Tickets for Yanni, on sale in the lobby. Tickets for Yanni.
Colin Mochrie: Clean up on aisle five. 

Colin Mochrie: [Song Titles- In a Psychiatrist's office] What's New Pussycat?
Ryan Stiles: I've got a feeling
Colin Mochrie: Feelings?
Ryan Stiles: One.
Colin Mochrie: What's the buzz, tell me what's a happening!
Ryan Stiles: Nowhere, man.
Colin Mochrie: [stumped] Really, that sucks!
[Buzz]
Wayne Brady: [singing] Really that sucks, really that sucks... 

Brad Sherwood: Hello and welcome to the six o'clock news. Veteran rock musicians Roger Daltrey, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, and John Entwistle broke into an animal hospital today and set free all of the doberman pinschers. The police said they that they now have proof that The Who let the dogs out. 

On a related note, one of the first episodes I saw had the H-O-R-W-A-R-D  joke.

By the wya, this is definitely thebest Let's Make A Date ever


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, this I've gotta join. I'm a Whose Line Junkie. *Now if only I can find a decent youtube provider* 

My favorite segment...probably that Hollywood director episode where they all have to do Spanish accents, and Kathy sounds Swedish/Canadian, Ryan sounds Italian, and Wayne sounds like a younger Mario. *I'll bring a link when I can find it.*


----------



## Flareth (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, Animorph....you are accepted into the club...I couldn't see all of your post because it's not sahowing up...but you said you wanted to join and stuff....

Whose Line= Funniest TV show ever....

EDIT: Heh...now i can see it


----------

